# HPS to LED



## jbl (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a HPS spot light 70W to light up my yard entrance. I would like to replace with led spot. My entrance is 3 car of long by 2 car of width. Currently we do not see well at the end of the yard. The spot is installed at 8 feet high. I have found on amazon a 50W led spot.








I would like to know if it will be good to replace the hps with one of these spot?


----------

